# Trental (400) / Pentoxifylline side effects



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

I hope this post does not contravene FF rules.

*I have copied this text directly from the Patient Information Leaflet

What undesirable or side effects may Trental 400 cause?*

''Any medicine can have side-effects. if you notice any of the following, tell your doctor:

Gastrointestinal side effects (e.g. feeling sick, vomiting, diarrhoea).

Headache, dizziness, agitation and sleep disorders.

Yellowing of the skin or whites of the eyes.

Flushing, rapid heart beat, chest pain (angina pectoris) or feeling faint or giddy.

Itching, rash, hives, swelling of the face and throat, wheezing or shortness of breath or tightness in the chest.

Signs of bleeding in the stomach or intestine (e.g. passing of black stools).

Also bleeding in the skin or at the site of injury or surgery.

Bruising.''

cb64


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi- are you posting this for a specific reason?  Whilst this obviously carries the risk of side effects, the same applies to any medication, including paracetamol.  I took Trental for a couple of weeks and did notice that it increased my circulation somewhat, which is what it is supposed to do, however there were no real problems with this medication. I believe it contributed to my successful conception however.  I do think it is contra indicated for people with certain conditions etc so those at risk should not have it prescribed in any case.

roze


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Sorry- just read the other thread so now know whats going on!

roze


----------



## cb64 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi Roze

I hope my post doesn't alarm people - that certainly wasn't the intention. It wasn't posted for that reason. I have taken Pentoxifyline for 2-3 months prior to my cycle.

I was absolutely fine and very very certain it contributed to my BFP. I had reduced blood flow to the uterus which was vastly improved with Pent.

best wishes
cb64


----------

